# MTV wird ab 2011 zum Pay-TV-Sender



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2010)

Wie manche schon mitbekommen haben oder auch nicht, wird MTV ab dem 1. Januar 2011 zum Pay-TV-Sender. Hier die offizielle Pressemitteilung ...



> _Berlin, den 5. Oktober 2010 – MTV Networks setzt zum 1. Januar 2011 eine neue Content- und Verbreitungsstrategie um, welche die Bedeutung des Unternehmens im Free TV und auf den digitalen Plattformen weiter ausbauen wird. Das neue und gestärkte Free TV Portfolio der Sendergruppe, bestehend aus VIVA und Nickelodeon/Comedy Central wird Zuschauern und Werbekunden qualitativ noch hochwertigeres Programm präsentieren und so die Marktrelevanz weiter ausbauen. MTV wird künftig ausschließlich im Abonnement eines Digitalpakets bei allen großen Plattformbetreibern Deutschlands erhältlich sein. Dieser Schritt läutet eine neue Entwicklungsphase für MTV Networks Germany ein und unterstreicht die Maxime des Unternehmens, den Bedürfnissen seiner Konsumenten zu entsprechen und sich im Gleichklang mit der sich stets weiterentwickelnden digitalen Medienlandschaft zu positionieren..._



Zur Pressemitteilung


Lt. der Mitteilung wird VIVA das neue "Aushängeschild", wo Programm für die Altersgruppe 14-29 ausgestrahlt werden sollen in . Zusätzlich startet ein neuer Sender namens MTVbrand:neu, der die aktuelle Musik spielt.

Was haltet ihr davon ? Seit ihr diesen "Wandel" kritisch oder ist es euch Schnuppe?

/discuss ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Oktober 2010)

Um die Musik weine ich 0, weil eh immer nur dasselbe scheißzeug lief.

Wenn die Cartoonsachen ausgebaut werden, d.h. mehr neue Folgen etc., dann kann MTV gehen. Die Reality TV Sachen hab ich eh nie geschaut.

Dass dafür CC und co. gestärkt werden sollen, finde ich Klasse.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Oktober 2010)

MTV Hat noch musik Clips? ich dachte dort kommt nur Jamba werbungen und bescheuerte Sendungen.


----------



## Sunyo (5. Oktober 2010)

Mich juckts nicht im Geringsten! Schaue ich sonst auch nicht. Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt lächerlich, all zu viele werden dafür eh nicht zahlen.


----------



## b1sh0p (5. Oktober 2010)

Das echte MTV ist doch schon seit Jahren tot. Von daher wayne. Heute läuft da doch eh fast nur degenerierter Mist


----------



## Teal (5. Oktober 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Das echte MTV ist doch schon seit Jahren tot. Von daher wayne. Heute läuft da doch eh fast nur degenerierter Mist


Diese Aussage trifft es auf den Punkt.  Wer sich für Musik interessiert ist ohnehin nur noch auf MySpace oder YouTube unterwegs...


----------



## Dracun (5. Oktober 2010)

Ja MTV war so mitte 80er anfang 90er richtig richtig gut 
wo is nur diese gute alte zeit bloss geblieben?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ja MTV war so mitte 80er anfang 90er richtig richtig gut
> wo is nur diese *gute alte zeit bloss geblieben*?



Die ist Tot, wie alles andere was auf der Welt gut ist.


----------



## Huntergottheit (5. Oktober 2010)

na auch schon die news gelesen autor?

game one,mtv home und paar konzerte und früher ein paar alte animes waren ok das wars auch,cartoons sind flach ,weiß nicht wie man darüber lachen kann,und dann noch diese gestellten ami sendungen . naja wers mag


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2010)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> na auch schon die news gelesen autor?
> 
> game one,mtv home und paar konzerte und früher ein paar alte animes waren ok das wars auch,cartoons sind flach ,weiß nicht wie man darüber lachen kann,und dann noch diese gestellten ami sendungen . naja wers mag



GameOne wird ja so weiter laufen, das sieht man aber dann halt mit Verspätung auf VIVA. Was mit Southpark, Family Guy etc ist weiß ich nicht, aber ich schätze mal da wird auch ein Teil von auf VIVA gezeigt werden, wegen Comedy Central.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Oktober 2010)

Nick und Comedy Central wurden vor nem Jahr ca. zusammengelegt...also Nick bis 20:15 und CC ab 20:15.

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass Nick oder CC auf MTV wechselt.


----------



## skyline930 (5. Oktober 2010)

Wayne, werd ich halt GameOne online schauen, und Cartoons auch, bzw. auf Comedy Central oder VIVA. So einen Dreck wie Jersey Shore oder die Jambawerbungen (>.>) werd ich nicht im geringsten vermissen.


----------



## Gerti (5. Oktober 2010)

Kein wirklicher Verlust für die Welt... Wie schon gesagt wurde, die guten Zeiten hat MTV hinter sich.


----------



## Haxxler (5. Oktober 2010)

Is mir recht egal. Habe seit Jahren kein MTV mehr angeschaut. Wenn es mal ne lustige Serie auf MTV gab, konnte man die auch wo anders anschauen und die GameOne Folgen werden weiterhin kostenlos auf gameone.de sein. Also geht nichts wichtiges verloren ^^


----------



## Breakyou (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich guck relativ viel MTV. Meistens Abend Southpark, Nitro Circus oder Family Guy. Mir würde es schon was ausmachen wenn es zu PayTV werden würde.
Aber wenns passiert kann ich auch ohne Leben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ich guck relativ viel MTV. Meistens Abend Southpark, Nitro Circus oder Family Guy. Mir würde es schon was ausmachen wenn es zu PayTV werden würde.
> Aber wenns passiert kann ich auch ohne Leben.



Mache Serien werden ja wie schon gesagt auf VIVA weiter laufen oder man kann sie halt online sehen, mit Verspätung aber. :/


----------



## Breakyou (6. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mache Serien werden ja wie schon gesagt auf VIVA weiter laufen oder man kann sie halt online sehen, mit Verspätung aber. :/



Viva kann ich überhaupt nicht leiden :<.
Werd ich auch nicht schauen, und online wärs mir wieder zu anstrengend.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Viva kann ich überhaupt nicht leiden :<.
> Werd ich auch nicht schauen, und online wärs mir wieder zu anstrengend.



Mag VIVA auch nicht, aber Sachen wie GameOne wird man zukünftig dort sehen...


----------



## Thoor (6. Oktober 2010)

Schade geht der Volksverdummungssender #1 nicht Konkurs... was dort pro Tag für geistiger Dünpfiff gesendet wird ist echt krank...


----------



## Kuya (6. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wie manche schon mitbekommen haben oder auch nicht, wird MTV ab dem 1. Januar 2011 zum Pay-TV-Sender. Hier die offizielle Pressemitteilung
> Was haltet ihr davon ? Seit ihr diesen "Wandel" kritisch oder ist es euch Schnuppe?.



Hmm..also ganz ehrlich?!
Na endlich... ich hab diesen Sender schon immer gehasst, fast so furchtbar wie Viva.
Nachdem das mit GigaTV passiert ist, ist das für mich sowas wie ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit.

Wirklich zufrieden bin ich aber erst wenn das irgendwie jemals mit ARD und ZDF passiert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Wirklich zufrieden bin ich aber erst wenn das irgendwie jemals mit ARD und ZDF passiert.



Eher wird die Welt untergehen


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2010)

Schade um Family Guy und GameOne. 
Da es die Sendungen aber auch im Internet zum anschauen gibt, ist es relativ egal. Trotzdem hatte das schauen auf MTV irgendwie ein anderes Flair. Ich hab halt nicht jedes mal den Rechner angeschmissen um Family Guy zu schauen. Zumal der Fernsehbildschirm größer war. ^^
Nun kommt der Fernseher warscheinlich sowieso aufn Müll und alles läuft nur noch am PC.

Obs gut ist, wird sich in den nächsten Monaten und Jahren zeigen. Auf jedenfall kann ich jetzt Investitionen auf nen neuen PC und nen entsprechenden Bildschirm fokussieren und brauche keine Glotze mehr. Jedenfalls das Meiste gibts ja mittlerweile sowieso alles im Netz.

EDIT: Achja und DVDs... naja die kann man auch am PC schauen wenn der Monitor etwas größer is.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Oktober 2010)

mich hätte an dieser Stelle mal eine Umfrage interessiert, wer alles für MTV zahlen würde 
Immerhin dürfte die Altersgruppe im Buffedforum und die Alterszielgruppe von MTV recht identisch sein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Schade um Family Guy und GameOne.
> Da es die Sendungen aber auch im Internet zum anschauen gibt, ist es relativ egal. Trotzdem hatte das schauen auf MTV irgendwie ein anderes Flair. Ich hab halt nicht jedes mal den Rechner angeschmissen um Family Guy zu schauen. Zumal der Fernsehbildschirm größer war. ^^
> Nun kommt der Fernseher warscheinlich sowieso aufn Müll und alles läuft nur noch am PC.
> 
> ...



Naja aber ein Fernsehr ist immer besser. Hatte es schon oft genug, dass ich wegen Wartungsarbeiten bei der Telekom oder wegen eines kaputten Modems kein Internet hatte. GameOne und Co wird ja dann auf VIVA gezeigt, bloß halt mit Verspätungen. Deswegen gleich seine Glotze weg zu werfen ist ein bisschen hart.


----------



## Haxxler (7. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Wirklich zufrieden bin ich aber erst wenn das irgendwie jemals mit ARD und ZDF passiert.



ARD und ZDF sind doch schon seit 1976 gebührenpflichtig.


----------



## Deanne (7. Oktober 2010)

Juckt mich irgendwie so gar nicht. Die ganzen komischen Dating-Serien wird keiner vermissen und zu dem Klingelton-Terror muss ich wohl nichts sagen. 
Ich schau mir Videos bei Youtube an und abgesehen davon läuft auf MTV und VIVA eh nichts, was mir gefällt.


----------



## Dweencore (7. Oktober 2010)

Die einzige Sendung wo ich auf MTV geguckt habe war GameOne, aber meisten auch Online.
Also ist es mir auch egal was mit MTV passiert.

&#8364;:Sollten nicht auch viele andere Sender kostenpflichtig werden ? RTL, Prosieben usw, oder bin ich da fehlinformiert ?


----------



## Ihateyou (7. Oktober 2010)

Schade, die ganzen zurückgebliebenen Ami-Serien haben mir schon so manchen langweiligen Nachmittag verschönert.


----------



## Knallfix (7. Oktober 2010)

Ray Cokes und Most Wanted, dass war MTV
Immer herrlich 
Hier am fechten mit Bruce Dickinson himself.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znwK39Frzsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Als Music Television ist MTV schon lange tot.

Knall


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Oktober 2010)

Das einzige was ich mir áuf MTV angeschaut habe, war GameOne und Chapelles Show
Der Rest war eh Kacke
CC find ich dagegen streckenweise sogar richtig gut
Mit kommt die Änderung also entgegen


----------



## MoK (9. Oktober 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Das echte MTV ist doch schon seit Jahren tot. Von daher wayne. Heute läuft da doch eh fast nur degenerierter Mist



/signed


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Oktober 2010)

PayTV wird sich sowieso nie richtig in Deutschland durchsetzen


----------



## Asayur (11. Oktober 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Diese Aussage trifft es auf den Punkt.  Wer sich für Musik interessiert ist ohnehin nur noch auf MySpace oder YouTube unterwegs...



Och, GoTV und Würfelzucker sind zwei richtige und gute Musiksender, auf MTV, VIVA und Co. kann ich aber getrost Verzichten, die einzigen Musikclips die da laufen, kommen
um 3 Uhr Nachts und sind dieser Pop Schmarren mit dem ich gar nix Anfangen kann, also bye bye MTV, ganz nach dem Motto: Stell dir vor, MTV gibts nicht mehr und allen ist es egal


----------



## sympathisant (11. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ja MTV war so mitte 80er anfang 90er richtig richtig gut
> wo is nur diese gute alte zeit bloss geblieben?



hört sich an wie mein 98jähriger grossvater ... früher war alles besser ... *gähn*


----------



## Thoor (11. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NZK3xM6Aas[/youtube]

sagt eigentlich alles zu dem sender...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=1NZK3xM6Aas[/youtube]
> 
> sagt eigentlich alles zu dem sender...



Was die Bösen Onkels singen ist mir eigentlich sh*t egal, von daher... 

Was die Clips angeht, die auf MTV laufen, stimme ich euch zu. Ich finds nur schade um die ganzen Serien. Nitro Circuit, MTV Home oder auch die Live-Übertragungen von Rock am Ring oder anderen Konzerten. Aber nunja, ein Glück gibt es das Internet, was aber trotzdem nicht das gleiche ist wie TV.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde nur








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZnemLA6AtOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so richtig vermissen.

Joko&Klaas sind einfach genial. 

Oder 








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WGaDHbrht9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Aber wie schon zig User über mir.

Wir haben ja unsere Gottheit, das Internet. (:


----------



## BlizzLord (13. Oktober 2010)

Brauch ehh niemand diesen Sender ist schlimmer als RTL.
Und ich frag mich immernoch wie das M in MTV berechtigt ist.

Läuft ehh nur Model oder Jugendsendungen wo Leute ihre 70 Mio ausgeben.
Oh und natürlich die "cooler Typ der alle Weiber abschleppt" Serien.


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Brauch ehh niemand diesen Sender ist schlimmer als RTL.
> Und ich frag mich immernoch wie das M in MTV berechtigt ist.
> 
> Läuft ehh nur Model oder Jugendsendungen wo Leute ihre 70 Mio ausgeben.
> Oh und natürlich die "cooler Typ der alle Weiber abschleppt" Serien.



Na, das deckt sich doch ziemlich mit der Realität der heutigen Jugend und ihren Interessensgebieten. ^^


----------



## Thoor (14. Oktober 2010)

Aber nichts gegen Pimp my ride...

hab mich selten derart über eine billig gefakete sendung amüsiert


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Aber nichts gegen Pimp my ride...
> 
> hab mich selten derart über eine billig gefakete sendung amüsiert



Das geile an Pimp my ride war doch eigentlich immer, dass das Auto von irgendeinem Deppen mit fetten Felgen, 20 Boxen im Kofferraum, Spielkonsole mit Bildschirm in jeder Sitzlehne und womöglich noch Aquarium im Lenkrad ausgestattet wurde und hinterher aber trotzdem die gleichen schrottigen 75 PS behalten hat, die es vorher bereits hatte. ^^

Tuckerst dann mit deiner Rostlaube durch Beverly Hills und wirst von jedem Standard-Ford im Rückwärtsgang überholt... aber hauptsache Bildschirm in der Sitzlehne...
Das nenn ich auch gepimpt...


----------

